# Mounted multiple times?!? [SOLVED]

## pmatos

This is afaik the first time I get this:

```
pmatos@euler ~ $ umount /mnt/passport/

umount: it seems /mnt/passport is mounted multiple times

pmatos@euler ~ $ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3              37G   37G  497M  99% /

udev                   10M  224K  9.8M   3% /dev

none                  506M     0  506M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/wd_passport      111G   82G   23G  79% /mnt/passport

/dev/wd_passport      111G   82G   23G  79% /mnt/passport
```

I don't know why but it is definitely wierd. Is there a way to unmount it?

Cheers,

Paulo MatosLast edited by pmatos on Sun Oct 28, 2007 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

/etc/fstab?

----------

## pmatos

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> /etc/fstab?

 

Doing unmount as root twice worked.

----------

